# Flux photos partagé manque photos



## marc-book (31 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour tous

Je viens d envoyer une invitation de partage de photos par l option flux de photos de mon ipad, vers un autre ipad.
Formidable ! Ça fonctionne très bien sauf que sur les 158 photos seules 60 apparaissent sur l'iPad de l'invité. Nous avons supprimé le flux pour réessayer puis reinviter mais rien n'y fait.
60 pas plus ... 
Étrange qu' en pensez vous?


----------



## fanougym (31 Juillet 2013)

salut, 

j'en pense que l'upload des photos prend du temps.
Un peu de patience et tu retrouveras tous tes petits en ligne !


----------



## marc-book (4 Août 2013)

Hello
Je pensais aussi, mais toujours rien.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2013)

Le flux de photos vers son propre flux est sans limites, ou presque 





> Les photos sont téléchargées dans votre flux de photos et peuvent être consultées sur tous les appareils de votre flux de photos.
> 
> *Votre flux de photos peut contenir jusqu&#8217;à 1 000 photos*. Lorsque vous ajoutez une nouvelle photo dans votre flux de photos et atteignez la limite de 1 000 photos, la photo la plus ancienne est supprimée.
> 
> Les photos sont stockées dans votre flux de photos pendant 30 jours, puis sont automatiquem


 par contre je ne sais si c'est pareil pour les abonnés au flux de photos

Un lien qui parle des corrections éventuelles : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS4379?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

